# Torn distal tendon (bicep tear)



## Dzljay

Just tore my bicep had surgery on Friday the 17 just wondering if anyone else on here had this surgery and what was recovery and when did you lift again. Thanks in advance


----------



## rangerjockey

Yes, as a matter of fact, just had my surgery in late February. It was exactly what you have a Distal detachment (rupture from the elbow), this needs to be treated immediately or if not they have to use a cadaver tendon. Get to the DR. and get that MRI. the MRI sucks you will be laying on your side with your arm crammed in a very uncomfortable angle. since im a big guy I barley fit in the machine, they literally had to push me in.  
Recovery is long and tedious don't expect to train for several months and even longer doing any bicep related exercises. what ever you do, do not train to early, if you detach again, you start from the beginning. use this time to let your body recover (if using gear). GH will help greatly, as told to me by my ortho and  rehab specialist. 2 ius is plenty 5x week. more will be a waste. get use to doing light legs and lots of cardio.  I looked at it as a nice break and let my organs and shoulders rest and heal.  as of today I am still not lifting on using bands in my garage LIGHTLY.  due to covid19 as well no gyms are open around me.  if you have any other Q's let me now.


----------



## Dzljay

Thanks for the response.My surgeon did say about 4 months til light lifting so gonna focus on cardio and legs. Stock up on gear for the comeback. I’ve used growth a few years back and worked wonders so makes sense what you say thanks again brother.Gonna pm you


----------



## Elvia1023

rangerjockey said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, just had my surgery in late February. It was exactly what you have a Distal detachment (rupture from the elbow), this needs to be treated immediately or if not they have to use a cadaver tendon. Get to the DR. and get that MRI. the MRI sucks you will be laying on your side with your arm crammed in a very uncomfortable angle. since im a big guy I barley fit in the machine, they literally had to push me in.
> Recovery is long and tedious don't expect to train for several months and even longer doing any bicep related exercises. what ever you do, do not train to early, if you detach again, you start from the beginning. use this time to let your body recover (if using gear). GH will help greatly, as told to me by my ortho and  rehab specialist. 2 ius is plenty 5x week. more will be a waste. get use to doing light legs and lots of cardio.  I looked at it as a nice break and let my organs and shoulders rest and heal.  as of today I am still not lifting on using bands in my garage LIGHTLY.  due to covid19 as well no gyms are open around me.  if you have any other Q's let me now.



Great advice. I have never torn it but I have distal bi-cep tendon issues a lot. Definitely loads of legs and cardio and play it extra safe due to the nature and location of the injury. A low dose of hgh everyday won't hurt either. I would also recommend looking into bpc-157, bromelain and vitamin c.


----------



## ASHOP

rangerjockey said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, just had my surgery in late February. It was exactly what you have a Distal detachment (rupture from the elbow), this needs to be treated immediately or if not they have to use a cadaver tendon. Get to the DR. and get that MRI. the MRI sucks you will be laying on your side with your arm crammed in a very uncomfortable angle. since im a big guy I barley fit in the machine, they literally had to push me in.
> Recovery is long and tedious don't expect to train for several months and even longer doing any bicep related exercises. what ever you do, do not train to early, if you detach again, you start from the beginning. use this time to let your body recover (if using gear). GH will help greatly, as told to me by my ortho and  rehab specialist. 2 ius is plenty 5x week. more will be a waste. get use to doing light legs and lots of cardio.  I looked at it as a nice break and let my organs and shoulders rest and heal.  as of today I am still not lifting on using bands in my garage LIGHTLY.  due to covid19 as well no gyms are open around me.  if you have any other Q's let me now.



Great to be able to help and share your experience with others.


----------

